# Whizzer motorbike pick up...Fresh out of 54 year storage



## bikesnbuses (Aug 16, 2014)

I bought this yesterday..Owner said he bought it from a 75 year old man in 1960 and it has been sitting in his parents basement since he put it there in 1960 ..He said his dad for some reason,started taking it apart..Nothing major,just "bolt on" stuff...Hopefully in thre next few weeks Im going to clean and reinstall most removed parts..Then hopefully go through the engine over the winter(turns over easily,but possible valves stuck open??low compression)..Has all paperwork;owners manual,repair manual,registration,and original paperwork from dealership!Ill post more pics after bath...


----------



## bike (Aug 16, 2014)

*I dont think the pully deal in the top right has anything to do with it*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/08/whizzerparts_zpsf382351b-1.jpg

non whizzer

Oh and NICE SCORE kliller color big seat and generator head and tail nice bonus's


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome!! this should be fun to build.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 16, 2014)

bike said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2014/08/whizzerparts_zpsf382351b-1.jpg
> 
> non whizzer
> 
> Oh and NICE SCORE kliller color big seat and generator head and tail nice bonus's




Yeah,I know ..We figured out it belonged to a lawn tractor...Thats a pic of the parts spread out when I picked up..Pretty sure its a late 47/early 48? Serial # D14***??..with J motor and Whizzer stamp on BB
And thanks guys!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 16, 2014)

Very cool! 

Darcie


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 17, 2014)

You do find the cool stuff, Jeff - good for you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 17, 2014)

That is a really great score, I'd be super jealous except I have almost the same exact bike I'm putting together.  We should have a competition to see who can ride theirs first! I'm hoping to get mine together before my 75th birthday.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like a great find. I love the Indian sticker on the front fender. From an Indian Dealership?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 17, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> Looks like a great find. I love the Indian sticker on the front fender. From an Indian Dealership?




I was told it was..Hes mailing me all the paperwork..Ill know for sure in a few days


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 17, 2014)

Just awesome! Keep us posted on the project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mason_man (Aug 17, 2014)

KILLER!!!
And with a J motor!

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 28, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> I bought this yesterday..Owner said he bought it from a 75 year old man in 1960 and it has been sitting in his parents basement since he put it there in 1960 ..He said his dad for some reason,started taking it apart..Nothing major,just "bolt on" stuff...Hopefully in thre next few weeks Im going to clean and reinstall most removed parts..Then hopefully go through the engine over the winter(turns over easily,but possible valves stuck open??low compression)..Has all paperwork;owners manual,repair manual,registration,and original paperwork from dealership!Ill post more pics after bath...




This bike is killer and if I had owned I think I would have left as original paint. This is killer.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Aug 12, 2015)

Any pictures or updates to post on this project? I love this bike!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

I wish there were updates to but when I contacted bikesnbuses to see if he would sell it he had sold it to someone already.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 12, 2015)

The best color for a survivor is black.  We found this one in Illinois.  Looks like a twin.  You will keep it as it is?  Mothers metal polish will make the paint shine but stay way from the pin stripes.   Ray


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't know how I missed this thread. Love those Whizzers!


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread. Love those Whizzers!




Probably because you are busy making moronic comments everywhere else.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 20, 2015)

This should not be restored.  Mothers metal polish on the paint (not pin stripe) and add a chainguard.  No one could collect parts to make a survivor so it is historic sculpture.


----------



## josecruzpalmieri (Sep 3, 2015)

She's a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 4, 2015)

I really liked the Whizzer,but..not being independently wealthy..I couldnt keep it,then I couldnt buy other bicycles..


----------



## bike (Sep 6, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> I really liked the Whizzer,but..not being independently wealthy..I couldnt keep it,then I couldnt buy other bicycles..




I love this hobby (collecting) as you can always choose to find a new toy and pay for it with an old one- other hobbies just eat money


----------



## oquinn (Sep 6, 2015)

Yea but I wish he would of sold it to me


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 6, 2015)

Killer find cant wait to see it all put back together and cleaned up!!!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 6, 2015)

He sold the bike so there won't be any pics!


----------

